# Peppermill parts



## bluedot (Aug 12, 2013)

Where would the best place be to buy salt and peppermill inserts. I would also need some information on the dimensions of the turned pieces need to complete them.
Thanks for your help,
Dan


----------



## Jason Needham (Aug 12, 2013)

I get mine from a place called peachtree woodworking, they have a website. You can download the directions and dimensions off there site. You can also buy a DVD by Ron Brown off the site. I think the mill kits are around 14- 15 dollars. You can get the ceramic kit to use with sea salt or pepper, or the stainless one for pepper only. Supposedly salt will eat the stainless up. www.ptreeusa.com is the site. Hope this helps.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 12, 2013)

Craft Supplies USA is where I usually get mine. Woodcraft has them also.
Scott


----------



## TimR (Aug 12, 2013)

Chef Specialties I've heard is a good source also. Looks like the same parts other sources are sellingChef Specialties[/php]


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2013)

I've ordered from Craft Supplies and Packard in the past... I like the crushgrind mechanisms because they're ceramic, and I'm kinda partial to the shaftless version since it allows for just about any length blank to be used. Pretty much all the vendors allow you to download the instructions from their respective sites.


----------



## bluedot (Aug 13, 2013)

I really appreciate everyone for taking the time to the reply. I look forward to turning some of these. Thanks for the information. 

Dan


----------

